# 2004 s4 feels dead



## audisilineb7 (Apr 4, 2007)

i know i am in the wrong page but i cant find a s4 room 
when i first start thw car in the morning its feels srong 
once it heats up to tem it dont pull hard what can i check 
it has 58000 miles on it


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: 2004 s4 feels dead (audisilineb7)*

I'm not much help in answering your question, but here's the forum for the B6 S4. You're probably better off there or in the 4.2L V8 forum.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=551


----------

